# RAID arrays..... who knows a lot about them?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its a painful time now with the flood of the WD factory, prices just went crazy.

I know its silly but I swore off WD after I had one of their brand of nas crap out completely, then in the same month I got a DOA HDD that was a pain to get an RMA on. 

My recent string of poor performance on the Seagate ST31's I let slide for their RMA process is an absolute breeze and they don't require me to scan drives with their software...I just pay the 10 bucks for an advanced replacement and send her home. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The only time I ever bought a seagate drive it was so dam noisy. I had always used WD upto then but thought I would try something different. Never tried anymore since then as I have had such good luck with the WD's.


----------

